# Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20 euro!?



## Pcler (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Habe grad im MediaMarkt prospekt gesehen, dass die Tastatur von Logitech (G105) nur 20€ kostet ! Soll ich zuschlagen oder noch warten?? Aber billiger wird die doch noch oda??


----------



## PC GAMER (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Das habe ich Gesten auch gesehen. Ich war überrascht für 19,- ist das . Wenn du eine Tastatur braucht schlag zu.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Jaha, der Hammer. Vor ein paar Tagen war die im Mediamarkt für preisbewusste 69,90€ zu kaufen  Online kostet die so ~30€. Ein Glück, dass ich gewartet habe


----------



## Pcler (4. Mai 2012)

Ich werde zuschlagen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Für den Preis KAUFEN


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

So, ich bin grad zum MM geflitzt und hab sie gekauft, zusammen mit der Logitech G400 

Die Tastatur macht einen guten Eindruck, ausprobieren kann ich sie aber erst heute nachmittag wenn ich zu Hause bin. Aber der Tastenanschlag ist relativ leise, das war mir wichtig.


----------



## Pcler (4. Mai 2012)

Kannst du n paar Fotos machen bitte?  aber nur wenn du zeit und Lust hast 
Lg

Und wieviel hat die Maus gekostet ??


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Fotos kann ich heute nachmittag oder abend gerne machen.

Die Maus hat 39€ gekostet.


----------



## Alterac (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

LOGITECH G105: Made for Call of Duty Sonstiges Zubehör kaufen bei Saturn

Bei Saturn auch.


----------



## CyberLotus (4. Mai 2012)

Ich finds nirgends : Ist das ne mechanische?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*


----------



## Atomtoaster (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Nein natürlich ist das keine Mecha... Für den Preis hätt ich sonst das ganze Lager aufgekauft.


----------



## CyberLotus (4. Mai 2012)

Ja eben... Nur iwo stand was von 5 tasten gleichzeitig und noch iwas


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*



Alterac schrieb:


> LOGITECH G105: Made for Call of Duty Sonstiges Zubehör kaufen bei Saturn
> 
> Bei Saturn auch.



MM und Saturn gehören ja auch zusammen 



CyberLotus schrieb:


> Ja eben... Nur iwo stand was von 5 tasten gleichzeitig und noch iwas



Das ist natürlich keine mechanische Tastatur, aber mit Anti-Ghosting Funktion


----------



## Pcler (4. Mai 2012)

Was is anti ghost?^^


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Less den 4 angepinnte Thread!!!


----------



## Pcler (4. Mai 2012)

Hä? Bin min Handy drinnen


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Reiter Angepinnt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*



Softy schrieb:


> Fotos kann ich heute nachmittag oder abend gerne machen.
> 
> Die Maus hat 39€ gekostet.



Mach doch eine Röntgenaufnahme . Ich bin auch grad am überlegen das Hackbrett zu kaufen obwohl ich Logi... nicht mag


----------



## cAson (4. Mai 2012)

Das Angebot gilt wohl für ganz DE.


----------



## ich111 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*



Pcler schrieb:


> Was is anti ghost?^^


Anti-Ghosting: Beim Drücken mehrerer Tasten werden nur die gedrückten erkannt und keine weiteren, was sich durch die verschaltung ergeben kann.


Logitech und mechanisch


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Najaaa... Also ich würde eine Sidewinder X4 für 30€ imernoch einer 20€ Logitech im CoD-Look vorziehen. Aber gut, damit lässt sich sicher auch was anfangen. Für ein paar Mecha-Enthusiasten hier wäre die G105 trotz des Preises wahrscheinlich immernoch wie Knoblauch für einen Vampir.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Hier also mal ein paar Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitungsqualität macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, die Beleuchtung ist in 2 Helligkeitsstufen auswählbar, oder deaktivierbar.

Die Tastatur ist schön leise  Leider kann man den COD-Aufkleber nicht abkratzen  Zu dem Preis würde ich sie aber sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*



h.101 schrieb:


> Najaaa... Also ich würde eine Sidewinder X4 für 30€ imernoch einer 20€ Logitech im CoD-Look vorziehen. Aber gut, damit lässt sich sicher auch was anfangen. Für ein paar Mecha-Enthusiasten hier wäre die G105 trotz des Preises wahrscheinlich immernoch wie Knoblauch für einen Vampir.


 
Ja für mich, aber weil dort MW3 draufsteht. Und ich solche Produkte nicht mag egal ob WoW, Diablo3, BF3 oder eben MW3 draufsteht.
Wäre es die normale Version würde nichs dagegen sprechen.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Endlich gibt es das Produkt zu einen der Qualität und der Leistung angepassten preis. Ich hätte ja echt nie gedacht das ich so was mal schreibe: Für den preis kann man das Ding echt kaufen! 
Wobei ich nach wie vor glaube das Logitech selbst zu diesen preis immer noch einen riesigen Profit macht...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ja für mich, aber weil dort MW3 draufsteht. Und ich solche Produkte nicht mag egal ob WoW, Diablo3, BF3 oder eben MW3 draufsteht.
> Wäre es die normale Version würde nichs dagegen sprechen.



Ich finde solche Sonderserien gar nicht mal so schlimm, solange es dezent gemacht ist. Im Prinzip ist es ja auch nicht viel anders als sich auf's Auto ein paar Decals von Pirelli oder Eibach draufzukleben.  Ist halt wie immer Geschmackssache, und darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Endlich gibt es das Produkt zu einen der Qualität und der Leistung angepassten preis. Ich hätte ja echt nie gedacht das ich so was mal schreibe: Für den preis kann man das Ding echt kaufen!
> Wobei ich nach wie vor glaube das Logitech selbst zu diesen preis immer noch einen riesigen Profit macht...



Manchmal bezahlt (erlässt) die Industrie dem Handel auch einen gewissen Wert, damit deren Produkte auf Sonderflächen, Aufbauten oder in Werbeaktionen etc. zu günstigen Preisen en masse angeboten werden und somit ihr Image/ Bakanntheitsgrad etwas aufpoliert wird. Dennoch bin ich überrascht dass gerade ein Artikel im CoD Design zu diesem Preis angeboten wird, da die Serie bei den Spielen ja für eine besondere "Preisstabilität" bekannt ist. Vielleicht wurden aber auch zu viele MW3 G105's damals produziert und nun müssen die Dinger raus.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Wer sich ein wenig mit der Technik und der Herstellung von Tastaturen beschäftigt müsste ziemlich schnell erkennen das die Produktion einer Rubberdome Tastatur nicht sehr kostenintensiv ist.
Bei 20€ bleibt da garantiert noch der eine oder andere Taler über! Jetzt müssten die nur noch ihre anderen Modelle und deren völlig überzogenen preise anpassen(von den technischen Unzulänglichkeiten mal abgesehen) .

Wahrscheinlicher ist aber das da keiner erkannt hat welche absolut überzogenen preise bisher für absolut minderwertige Ware verlangt wurde, es ist wohl eher so wie Du vermutest das da eine Überproduktion schnell weg muss bevor das Logo keinen mehr lockt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Da ich morgen mal den Blödmarkt aufsuchen muss werde ich mal schauen ob da noch welche für den Preis zu bekommen sind. Ist zwar Logitech und es steht CoD drauf, aber für den Preis kann man damit rumranzen bis sich was besseres findet.


----------



## CyberLotus (5. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht... Würdet ihr die kaufen wenn ihr ne echt alte saitek cyborg V.5 hättet?


----------



## Pcler (5. Mai 2012)

Jo^^ ich Kauf sie mir heute...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*



Pcler schrieb:


> Jo^^ ich Kauf sie mir heute...


 
Mach das Pcler.
Viel Spaß mit der Neuen Tastatur Softy.
Sieht sehr Cool aus.


----------



## cAson (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Also ich hab sie bei mir garnicht gefunden  Hab mir mal nen Prospekt vom MM geholt und da ist sie auch nicht drin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*



cAson schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie bei mir garnicht gefunden  Hab mir mal nen Prospekt vom MM geholt und da ist sie auch nicht drin.



Ich habe das Teil bekommen, eine halbe Europalette hätte ich raustragen können. Beleuchtung soweit ganz ok, nur finde ich die fehlende Handballenauflage störend


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Logitech G105 MW3 nur 20&euro;!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!*

Ich werds mir morgen kaufen 

Dann wird die beim PC beigelegte Acer Tastatur (Vom Büro PC) endlich in Rente geschickt, oder dient als 3. Tastatur am PC


----------



## PAUI (7. Mai 2012)

weiß einer ob es die auch bei Expert gibt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2012)

Na ob die am heutigen Montag noch den Preis haben? Damals bei der G19 war am Montag wieder ein regulärer Preis dran, daher viel Glück.

On Expert die hat keine Ahnung, da würde ein Anruf helfen. Ich denkeaber nicht das die dort den Preis haben.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Mai 2012)

Warum sollte es die nicht mehr für den Preis geben?

Im Prospekt steht nicht wie lange es geht, 
http://data.mediamarkt.de/multimedia-prospekt/blaettern/media/dynamic/pdf/flyer-kw18-print.pdf
Und es ist laut der Website noch aktuell , also sollte sie ja noch für 19€ da sein


----------



## Pcler (7. Mai 2012)

Bin aufm weg zum MM  hoffen wir mal, dass es sie noch gibt ;P


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Mai 2012)

In Hannover ausverkauft , jetzt muss ich weiter meine Tastatur nutzen , warum bestellen die immer zu wenig


----------



## Pcler (7. Mai 2012)

Bei mir waren noch 6 stück da. Also jetzt noch 5, weil ich ja 1 gekauft hab...


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Und wie ist Dein Eindruck? Ich finde, für 20€ macht man nichts falsch. Nach ein paar Tagen intensiven Testens bin ich zufrieden damit


----------



## Pcler (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bin Positiv überrascht! Es gibt eigentlich nichts daran auszusetzen 

Kennt jmnd ne gute Gaming LASER Maus? So um die 50€

Extras wie Programmierbare Tasten Brauch ich nicht

Edit: lohnen sich die 15€ mehr für die Maus? Hat jmnd erfahrungen mit der??
Lg


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2012)

Warum Laser?

Und die G700 leidet an extremen Übergewicht, aber wenn es ohne Kabel sein soll gibt nichts gutes anderes.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Und wie ist Dein Eindruck? Ich finde, für 20€ macht man nichts falsch. Nach ein paar Tagen intensiven Testens bin ich zufrieden damit


 Seh ich genau so! Bin nach dem Startpost hier im Forum zum Media Markt gerast.  Hab die Tastatur dreimal mitgenommen. Man glaubt ja gar nicht wieviel Leute im Umfeld plötzlich ne neue Tastatur brauchen, wenn man erwähnt das es eine gute für 20€ gibt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2012)

Für den Preis macht mann nix verkehrt.
War auch am überlegen mir sie zu holen,aber habe noch eine Ersatz Tasta im Schrank


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ...aber wenn es ohne Kabel sein soll gibt nichts gutes anderes.


 Das ruft ja gleich die geschlossene Gemeinde der 'Schlangenbeschwörer' auf den Plan...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Warum sollte es die nicht mehr für den Preis geben?
> 
> Im Prospekt steht nicht wie lange es geht,
> http://data.mediamarkt.de/multimedia-prospekt/blaettern/media/dynamic/pdf/flyer-kw18-print.pdf
> Und es ist laut der Website noch aktuell , also sollte sie ja noch für 19€ da sein



Das weiß ich ja, nur war es in dem Fall mit der G19 so gewesen obwohl dort auch keine zeitliche Beschränkung war. Vielleicht war es Kraft eigener Arroganz. 

Ich vermisse irgendwie doch die Handballenauflage, ansonsten kann man damit leben


----------



## PAUI (8. Mai 2012)

ich will am donnerstag mal zum MM gehen nach Meerane, hoffentlich gibts die da dann noch.


----------



## Pcler (8. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte weil Laser genauer is?^^ mit kabel geht auch!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2012)

Bei und hatten die die noch ca um 30 - 40 Hackbretter, und sogar noch für den Preis. Ich habe es mir aber verkniffen noch welche auf Halde zu parken


----------



## breytex (9. Mai 2012)

mist, ist die echt überall ausverkauft?
Gestern milkshake über mein mediakeyboard gekippt, wäre ne coole alternative gewesen...
hat jemand in aachen eine gekauft, und hat info darüber, ob da noch welche sind  ?
Sonst gehe ich da morgen mal vorbei ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

Gestern gebadet, heute noch am überlegen und dann erst morgen reagieren? Na da könnte die Lüft langsam dünn werden.  Ich denke mal es dort Restposten sind da MW3 ja durch BO 2 ersetzt wird? Man könnte ja zb das Telefon bemühen zwecks nachfrage


----------



## breytex (9. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das Angebot leider erst nach 20:00 gesehen, sonst wäre ich heute noch hingeflitzt 
Aber MM macht leider um 20:00 dicht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

Dann gleich morgen anrufen, und hoffen das dort noch was liegt


----------



## ph1driver (10. Mai 2012)

Also in Hildesheim sind noch ca. 30 Stk. da. habe es mir aber auch verkniffen eine mitzunehmen. Die nächste wird auf jeden Fall eine Mecha.


----------



## PAUI (10. Mai 2012)

Also kleines Feedback war heute in Meerane im MM und da hatten die noch 10 stück im Regal, weis aber nich wieviel die insgesamt noch dort hatten. aber hatte zugeschlagen und finde die Tastatur megageil, danke für den Threadersteller für das Schnäppchen.


----------



## Pcler (11. Mai 2012)

Bitte bitte


----------



## MFZ (11. Mai 2012)

In Düsseldorf auch noch verfügbar. Ich glaube "ausverkauft" ist die Ausnahme


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Juni 2012)

Ich habe sie jetzt bei Media Markt für 25€ bekommen ;D, die Tastatur ist ja richtig geil 

Kann damit schneller und fehlerfreier schreiben als mit meiner alten Asus Tastatur die beim PC beilag, und die leuchtenden Tasten finde ich richtig Gut!

Makro usw. gehen auch gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2012)

Jepp hatte ich gestern dort auch gesehen, sind wohl noch die Reste aus der 19 Taler Aktion


----------



## Lude969 (16. Juni 2012)

Werd mal die Tage bei uns im MM nachschaun vieleicht gibts dort auch noch welche egal ob 20 oder 25 scheint ja absolut zu überzeugen. Zumindest leg ich sie mir in den Schrank da ich noch die allererste G15 seid 5 Jahren glaub bald hab und sie läuft und läuft und läuft..... 

Nur die gleichalte G5 Maus macht glaub langsam zicken der Laser fällt desöfteren ma spontan aus... aber vieleicht gibt es ja da auch was im MM


----------



## cvzone (16. Juni 2012)

kA obs ne regionale Aktion ist, aber bei Saturn Hannover Altwarmbüchen gibt es die MW3 G105 z.Z. für 22 Euro, waren genug da.


----------



## ikealampe (29. Juni 2012)

Also heute war die wieder in der MM Zeitung region erftstadt Köln
ich gkaub da hol ich mir auch eine


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juli 2012)

Kumpel von mir hat sie sich heute im MM für 19€ gekauft. Ist voll der Hammer das teil für die paar Kröten!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat sie sich heute im MM für 19€ gekauft. Ist voll der Hammer das teil für die paar Kröten!



Nur mit den Multimediatasten ist es blöd gelöst. Warum sind die Piktogramme in Dunkelrot. Auch eine Handballenauflage hätten die spenden können.


----------

